
J: The World's Most Mind-Bending Language Has the Best Development Environment - inklesspen
http://prog21.dadgum.com/48.html
======
dkersten
How does this compare to environments such as Symbolics Lisps Genera,
Smalltalks Squeek or Factors listener? They're all written in their respective
languages, afaik, and provide some pretty powerful features (I'm only familiar
with Factors, which has a REPL, integrated debugger, code browser, help
browser and a load of powerful editing features).

